# I will vouch for this story...



## MULLET HUNTER (Oct 3, 2007)

A good childhood friend got this pic on his trail cam in Burnt Corn Alabama. Visually verified on his camera...


----------



## JD7.62 (Feb 13, 2008)

Thats a big possum!


----------



## Collard (Oct 23, 2007)

Wirelessly posted (Not the droid youre lookin for)

Cool. But I don't know if I like it.


----------



## Az-Vic (Jan 7, 2012)

I had read the last confirmed mountain lion in Alabama was in 1948, but it is reasonable to assume an adult lion/lions could not migrate north from Florida where there is all ready a small population?


----------



## MULLET HUNTER (Oct 3, 2007)

He got two pics of him last year also. This pic was taken in the last few weeks.


----------



## 192 (Oct 1, 2007)

You never know...Which is why I carry a pistol during archery.


----------



## SouthAlabamaSlayer (Oct 13, 2011)

My buddy videoed one crossing his field in Hayneville AL about 5 years ago. They exist.


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

I saw one about 16 years ago just south of Birmingham and I've seen tracks around Selma. I don't need ALDCNR to tell me what I know is there.


----------



## Az-Vic (Jan 7, 2012)

Mountain lions range from Alaska to the southern tip of south America, no reason to suspect they are not in Alabama, they are showing up in many states that have not had resident populations in a long time.
Really no reason to be worried about mountain lions while out hunting, like a coyote or bobcat, they want nothing to do with you. Ive called in lions to spitting distance and never worried they would come at me, I was more worried they would see me and leave abruptly before I could get a shot off. They are amazing cats, and something to see.


----------



## fairpoint (May 9, 2013)

I have hunted in Burnt Corn.....There is some woods up there.....plenty of deer and turkey to keep that cat fat and happy......cool pic......


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

Mmmmmmm
Lion meat!

Sent from my iPhone using Forum Runner


----------



## BlaineAtk (Jun 8, 2010)

Wirelessly posted

This is one of the many reasons you will not find me in the woods.....


----------



## BOGIA (Oct 7, 2007)

I've never doubted it, I see there tracks every couple of years where they will walk the roads in the bogia , mcdavid area around where I live . I don't think they stay in one place very long.


----------



## CSA (Oct 23, 2008)

Az-Vic said:


> I had read the last confirmed mountain lion in Alabama was in 1948, but it is reasonable to assume an adult lion/lions could not migrate north from Florida where there is all ready a small population?


2008 a Georgia man shot one and turned it in to Georgia DNR. when they ran DNA test it was a florida panther. http://chronicle.augusta.com/sports...ia-hunter-fined-shooting-rare-florida-panther


----------



## Outside9 (Apr 30, 2008)

MULLET HUNTER said:


> He got two pics of him last year also. This pic was taken in the last few weeks.


Okay, I will be the "naysayer" here. Why no date or time?


----------



## TeaSea (Sep 28, 2013)

Outside9 said:


> Okay, I will be the "naysayer" here. Why no date or time?


I recently moved here from Okla. I do not have time stamped or dated photos either but I have seen mountain lions while out in the woods hunting. If there is game enough for us to be out hunting there is enough for big cats to be out there hunting as well. Fact is they aren't as rare as we think.:cool2:


----------



## Telum Pisces (Sep 27, 2007)

Outside9 said:


> Okay, I will be the "naysayer" here. Why no date or time?


Looks to be a cropped and zoomed picture from a bigger picture. Can't see the tail which always seems to be the case.


----------



## espo16 (Apr 21, 2008)

grouper22 said:


> You never know...Which is why I carry a pistol during archery.


:stupid:


----------



## Collard (Oct 23, 2007)

Wirelessly posted (Not the droid youre lookin for)



espo16 said:


> grouper22 said:
> 
> 
> > You never know...Which is why I carry a pistol during archery.
> ...


I'll play Forum Warden......that's against the law last time I checked. You used to couldn't carry during bow season. I don't care either way but just a heads up.


----------



## SouthAlabamaSlayer (Oct 13, 2011)

Collard said:


> Wirelessly posted (Not the droid youre lookin for)
> 
> 
> 
> I'll play Forum Warden......that's against the law last time I checked. You used to couldn't carry during bow season. I don't care either way but just a heads up.


 I don't know about FL law, but in AL it's legal and recommended:yes:


----------



## espo16 (Apr 21, 2008)

Collard said:


> Wirelessly posted (Not the droid youre lookin for)
> 
> 
> 
> I'll play Forum Warden......that's against the law last time I checked. You used to couldn't carry during bow season. I don't care either way but just a heads up.


 
Unless you are a valid CCW holder......:whistling:


----------



## Telum Pisces (Sep 27, 2007)

Collard said:


> Wirelessly posted (Not the droid youre lookin for)
> 
> 
> 
> I'll play Forum Warden......that's against the law last time I checked. You used to couldn't carry during bow season. I don't care either way but just a heads up.


Nope. On WMA you can carry concealed if you have your license. And you can carry open during archery as well. And on private land it's the same as well.

*Can I open carry a firearm on wildlife management areas? What about during nonhunting periods or during archery, muzzleloading gun or spring turkey seasons? What if I have a concealed permits permit?* 

Yes, you may open carry a firearm on most (see below exceptions) wildlife management areas (WMAs) at any time and during any hunting season. However, you only may take or attempt to take wildlife using methods of take that are legal for each specific season and WMA. In order to carry a concealed firearm, you would need to have a concealed weapons permit.

It is important to note, federal rules that are enforced by federal law enforcement agencies such as the U.S. Fish and Wildlife Service apply on these federal hunting lands and military installations - Camp Blanding, Eglin Air Force Base, Tyndall Air Force Base, Avon Park, St. Marks, St. Vincent Island, Lower Suwannee, Lake Woodruff, Merritt Island and A.R.M. Loxahatchee. On these areas, according to federal rules, you may only be in possession of firearms during hunting seasons when they are allowed.


----------



## espo16 (Apr 21, 2008)

And just to make sure I'm not breaking the law... I just got off of the phone with Northwest Regional Office and posed the CCW question. The answer I just recieved not more than 48 seconds ago was "Yes you can, we just took it out of the pamphlets this year.":gun_bandana:


----------



## 192 (Oct 1, 2007)

I guess as Forum Warden you should review your training manual:thumbup:


----------



## Rdneckdeluxe (Dec 7, 2008)

no doubt in my mind they're out there! Me and my uncle saw a black one run across the road and down a hillside a couple years ago on our lease in Camden, AL. That's why i always look good up in the trees before I climb, never know when one might climb down to you from the top!


----------



## Sea Monkey (Dec 26, 2008)

Wirelessly posted

The OLE Kitty Kitty!

There was mountain lion (big cat) that was on a guys roof back in the mid 80's. the house was located off Shades Crest road in Bluff Park by the rock cliffs (we called them The Bluffs). Lots of woods back in those days in that area. Bluff Park is now considered Hoover I believe. This was back when Hoover had a total of 6 patrol cars. Yes back in the day I know.

"GET'EM OFF THE BOTTOM"


----------



## hyco (Oct 24, 2008)

it took longer then i expected till someone broke out the black panther card......tony


----------



## Outside9 (Apr 30, 2008)

hyco said:


> it took longer then i expected till someone broke out the black panther card......tony


I knew it was time :thumbup:


----------



## Rdneckdeluxe (Dec 7, 2008)

your welcome


----------



## Nat (Oct 10, 2007)

you ever hear a female cat scream when she's in heat

I as in a tent up near the Wimenuche wilderness hunting elk unit 76
a dang cat in heat started screaming right outside the tent

you never heard anything like it before

I'll never forget it


----------



## Hopin4aboat (Jul 5, 2009)

Nat said:


> you ever hear a female cat scream when she's in heat
> 
> I as in a tent up near the Wimenuche wilderness hunting elk unit 76
> a dang cat in heat started screaming right outside the tent
> ...


Yeah while our truck may or may not have been stuck in the middle of perdido river 3 or 4 days after ivan. I left the sandbar and walked back to the swamped truck to wait for our tow. The scariest thing I've ever heard in the woods and something I never wanna hear while walking thru the woods at night with a bow and stand on my back.


----------



## fla_scout (Sep 28, 2007)

MULLET HUNTER said:


> A good childhood friend got this pic on his trail cam in Burnt Corn Alabama. Visually verified on his camera...
> View attachment 142593


I have no reason to doubt Jeremy's picture. 

Had an old guy down the road find some tracks in his garden 20 years ago down in the Mulat area but couldn't get the FWCC out in time and it rained. I saw the tracks before it rained and they were nothing like I had seen before. He had a bucket over a couple of the tracks but the rain seeped under and distorted them. Lots of property around Cyanamide and Air Products at the time and not a lot of building in the area.

Never seen one myself but believe it is possible in the area. Kind of like several years ago when FWCC swore there were no bears in the area except a few on Eglin. Look where we are at now!


----------



## huntnflorida (May 24, 2008)

This is a good black panther video


http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=SlcMQUXawAU#


----------



## Countryboyreese (Sep 11, 2012)

huntnflorida said:


> This is a good black panther video
> 
> 
> http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=SlcMQUXawAU#


Hahaha! Gotta love si.


----------



## Outside9 (Apr 30, 2008)

http://www.nydailynews.com/news/national/bigfoot-existence-backed-dna-video-report-article-1.1473883

Hey, they just proved big foot is for real.


----------



## Az-Vic (Jan 7, 2012)

Im not sure why there would be any problem thinking a mountain lion could not wander north to Alabama? The last info I can find shows in 2007 there were 164 electronic collared lions in Florida, thats ones they captured. There must be a larger population that have not been captured and collared?
As mountain lions are prone to do, they roam a vast home range and transient males wander a long ways in search of new home range and available females.Florida mountain lions are/were classified a "subspecies" of mountain lion, but in the late sixties, when the population was really low, a mob of lions from Texas were brought in to rejuvenate the genetic pool, so who knows if the "pure" subspecies is even revelant today?
At any rate, Florida has mountain lions, thats a known fact and several hundred at that, so it's possible they could have moved north anywhere they were not hindered.


----------



## Outside9 (Apr 30, 2008)

I wouldn't doubt a mountain lion could be in Alabama's woods somewhere, not a black panther.

However, the photo that started this has no date or time etc . If I get a mountain lion on camera I will dang sure leave the date and time, even if wrong to help prove my case. All I'm saying is there is always something wrong with every photo that pops up on the web/forum.

Just think how many game cameras are in the woods around here and in alabama this time of year and every year.


----------



## Chapman5011 (Mar 7, 2013)

I chased one on a four wheeler about 4 years ago outside of birmingham ( mccalla, alabama ) for about 30 seconds on a power line trail. I do not ever tell the story to anyone because they call me out as B.S.
I know what I saw and chased down before it turned into the woods. I had a clear view of him. He was probably 50 feet n front of my four wheeler. This picture just reminds me of the story. So i Thought I would share it.


----------



## Az-Vic (Jan 7, 2012)

I suspect that old black panther myth will never be put to bed. The only big cats with the ability to have a melanistic phase are big spotted cats....jaguars and leopards are the only two, and niether one live in Florida or the south. Mountain lions do not have the propensity for melanism. Never ,in recorded history, has there been a verified sighting,carcass,hide,photo,roadkill of a black mountain lion. When one is actuall found, I would hazzard it will be in a cave along with a sasquatch.


----------



## Chapman5011 (Mar 7, 2013)

Az-Vic said:


> I suspect that old black panther myth will never be put to bed. The only big cats with the ability to have a melanistic phase are big spotted cats....jaguars and leopards are the only two, and niether one live in Florida or the south. Mountain lions do not have the propensity for melanism. Never ,in recorded history, has there been a verified sighting,carcass,hide,photo,roadkill of a black mountain lion. When one is actuall found, I would hazzard it will be in a cave along with a sasquatch.


I know what I saw. You can believe what you want also. And do not care if anyone believes me. 
Google bear in birmingham (Ensley). I bet your sources would say no bear either. That's what they said when a bear was caught outside of birmingham wandering through neighborhoods. It got displaced after the big tornado several years ago. It was not no little bear either. I saw it in the news that day.


----------



## Az-Vic (Jan 7, 2012)

I have no doubt you saw a mountain lion, not that unusual to my mind, and Ive stated that. Now if you are claiming to have seen a black mountain lion, they do not exist, so of course I'd have to call bullshit.
As for bear, hell, they are everywhere. I do not see what would be unusual about seeing a blackbear damned near anywhere except Hawaii?


----------



## espo16 (Apr 21, 2008)

I saw a black bear in Hawaii...no shit... true story...


----------



## Chapman5011 (Mar 7, 2013)

What I saw was yellow in color and the height of a full grown dog. Maybe 60 to 70 pounds. Huge paws I remember from watching him gallop in front of the four wheeler . This was in Jefferson county. Which is considered birmingham area


----------



## espo16 (Apr 21, 2008)

Caught a pic of this black panther on the edge of my food plot a couple weeks ago... I had no clue they actually existed in Florida... Crazy.... glad I always stay packed....:singing:


----------



## Outside9 (Apr 30, 2008)

Chapman5011 said:


> I know what I saw. You can believe what you want also. And do not care if anyone believes me.
> Google bear in birmingham (Ensley). I bet your sources would say no bear either. That's what they said when a bear was caught outside of birmingham wandering through neighborhoods. It got displaced after the big tornado several years ago. It was not no little bear either. I saw it in the news that day.


I don't think he was doubting you. He said black panther and you clearly said the one you saw was not black.


----------



## Kenton (Nov 16, 2007)

CSA said:


> 2008 a Georgia man shot one and turned it in to Georgia DNR. when they ran DNA test it was a florida panther. http://chronicle.augusta.com/sports/outdoors/rob-pavey/2011-08-24/georgia-hunter-fined-shooting-rare-florida-panther


Pretty neat read. One of the released lions made it to Georgia (600 miles) without ever being seen. Very secretive animals.


----------

